# Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!



## Gounie

10 degrees at 6.30 this morning. Strong cold wind. The marble floor is freezing. The heat from the oil filled radiator is going straight up into the domed ceiling. The cats are either under my duvet, stuck to the radiator or stuck to my lap!

How is the weather where you are?


----------



## Guest

It's a snow globe where we are in the States right now. I sounds like it's getting unseasonably cold in Egypt too then. Darn, I was so looking forward to a little warmer winter when we return to Egypt the middle of next month.


----------



## MaidenScotland

It is bitterly cold wet and windy in Cairo..
The dog shelter area went down to 0 last night, poor dogs


----------



## MaidenScotland

zaytoona said:


> It's a snow globe where we are in the States right now. I sounds like it's getting unseasonably cold in Egypt too then. Darn, I was so looking forward to a little warmer winter when we return to Egypt the middle of next month.




Next month... who knows what the weather will be but January is usually cold


----------



## boondawg

I arrive in January, are you talking hoodie cold or winter coat cold? LOL! I'm from Canada but the southernmost tip across from Detroit.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Heating is on
It is coat weather


----------



## Guest

We've been doing this back and forth for nearly a decade. This is his second home here and over there it's my second home. In my experience usually Egypt's winter is jacket or a warm fleece cold like fall or spring here.


----------



## aykalam

The last couple of days have definitely been 'winter coat cold'. 

Also, bear in mind that the buildings in Egypt are not designed for this type of weather and it gets drafty and damp very quickly. 

Right now I'm sitting at home with the electric fan heater on, a blanket and the kettle boiling for a non stop supply of hot drinks. The evenings are very long and today it was grey skies so at 3pm it looked so dark.

But of course this is unusual weather, next week we could be back to a nice mild Egyptian winter.


----------



## Guest

I just read in the news today there is a snow storm blanketing the middle east recently and still ongoing. photos


----------



## MaidenScotland

zaytoona said:


> I just read in the news today there is a snow storm blanketing the middle east recently and still ongoing. photos




We don't have to read about it


----------



## aykalam

zaytoona said:


> I just read in the news today there is a snow storm blanketing the middle east recently and still ongoing. photos


It was snowing in Cairo this morning. At least in Eastern Cairo: Nasr City, Rehab, Madinaty, Shorouk...

very cold


----------



## MaidenScotland




----------



## canuck2010

Insane weather! My AC is tuned on to HEAT, toasty. It just finished raining some more in Maadi.


----------



## canuck2010

Pyramids with snow:


----------



## Rosy Diver

'Coldest day yesterday in Alexandria and Cairo for 122 years!!' That what I heard and snow on the ground in Cairo today!!

Still rather be here than UK though


----------



## EgyptianTourist

I'm in Rehab, it snowed today in "Madinaty" next to us! I couldn't believe it would snow in the desert so my friend and I went to check it out ourselves . Quite fascinating seeing snow over sand.

Not my picture:








:


----------



## MaidenScotland

*Sinai*


----------



## cheekymonkey24

zaytoona said:


> I just read in the news today there is a snow storm blanketing the middle east recently and still ongoing. photos


Really, thank god it hasn't affected us here in Maadi, Cairo!


----------



## MaidenScotland

cheekymonkey24 said:


> Really, thank god it hasn't affected us here in Maadi, Cairo!




Are you telling us you have had no rain, sleet etc?


----------



## Guest

cheekymonkey24 said:


> Really, thank god it hasn't affected us here in Maadi, Cairo!


That's good to hear. My husband tells me Maadi is where we're going to be this time for the next 6 months at least! I'm excited because I really like Maadi when we stayed there before.

The snow in Cairo hasn't happened for 112 years. photos


----------



## canuck2010

It's been raining all day in Maadi, the streets are full of water.
The air is nice and fresh though. Now the electricity is going on and off.


----------



## cheekymonkey24

MaidenScotland said:


> Are you telling us you have had no rain, sleet etc?


Who mentioned rain or sleet? The subject matter was snow!


----------



## canuck2010

There was a bit of hail, but didn't last long. There was also a bit of snow, maybe a mm or so, but melted pretty quickly. All the trees are nicely dusted off and actually look green!


----------



## Guest

cheekymonkey24 said:


> Who mentioned rain or sleet? The subject matter was snow!


Right!? Actually to be fair the subject matter was the unusually cold weather originally. Then it was posted they don't have to read the news about the snow but at the time the numerous articles online didn't include Egypt. In fact it hit Egypt for the first time in 112 years several hours after I posted the article about it snowing in the middle east. I figured the comments implied intention was meant to convey it was snowing in Egypt now. 

I try to think the best from people first. On this website in the Egypt forum they more recently always seem to say they don't have to read the news because they're primary sources living the Expat experience in Egypt. I take it with good intentions because I try to like everyone here.

However, I question when they also mention that the news doesn't cover the tanks and the protests anymore as if it's a part of daily life that is no longer news worthy. If they actually read the news instead of watched it on TV which is limited in it's coverage, or only talked to people on here as they wish to convey to us, they'd know that it does cover many aspects of it, even when they think it doesn't. It's really not some imagined disinterest in what is newsworthy anymore or not. The internet is infinite and has all kinds of sources and stories so that you get more than one perspective. That is part of what propelled the Jan 25th revolution. 

The more cynical side of me suspects that perhaps the most likely reason is they're lazy and disinterested in reading any news articles posted because it takes work to be interested, even if it is just a links to photos to look at. That said, nobody has to do anything they don't want to, and nobody is forcing them to read anything. Don't if you don't want to.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Actually we had snow about 5 or 6 years ago in Zamalek and we talked about it on this forum and if I remember correctly our Egyptian friend who posts Deadguy was really annoyed as he had been in Zamalek and just a few hours after he left it snowed and all his friends took delight in telling him via txt that is was snowing, it lasted in total about 20 minutes. 

To read the newspapers you have be able to read Arabic and even reading that does not convey what is truly happening as it is censored. 
The MB where in Maadi yesterday and tear gas was used, again I know because it happened in the street beside my friend 
A block of flats collapsed in Faisal this week and as far as I and my Egyptians friend know it has yet to appear on the news or in a newspaper, how did I find out, from the friend who passed it. 
I watched the revolution from my window yet the state tv and newspapers were showing a completely different picture to the same road. Do I think things are any different now, no.


----------



## canuck2010

On the other hand, for a few hours yesterday, everyone forgot about the political, religious, and economic problems and were transfixed by the sight and experience of snow.


----------



## MaidenScotland

canuck2010 said:


> On the other hand, for a few hours yesterday, everyone forgot about the political, religious, and economic problems and were transfixed by the sight and experience of snow.




It was lovely to see the wonder on the faces of so many, but I did feel for the homeless and the animals on the street, my security and bowabs must be sick of the sight of soup because I kept taking them down bowls of the stuff


----------



## MaidenScotland

Thick fog this morning I can hardly see the river


----------



## Dave Maadi

I was scorched in Saudi for three years before Cairo....now I am freezing.......first time in 100 years some parts of Cairo had snowfall. Climate change indeed .....

Dave


----------



## Gounie

Beautiful now on the Red Sea. Still cool air but wind has dropped completely, bright sunshine with a couple of clouds, and really clear visibility. Great view of the islands from my roof terrace and can also make out the Sinai mountains on the other side of the Red Sea. And the tourists are in their swimsuits again!


----------



## EgyptianTourist

In Rehab here, sunshine too, still a little chilly though. It's a lovely winter I must say, the weather is breath taking. A little glad the freezing is over though!


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Pinched *



canuck2010 said:


> Pyramids with snow:


Love this so pinched it, hope you don't mind. Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

It's cold again in Cairo.. woke up at 4am shivering


----------



## Dave Maadi

Had to rush to Marks & Spenser to get some warm wears.....not the best collection though, but manageable........


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just made a bit pot of soup for the bowabs.. it's just a throw it in the pot soup but I am sure they will welcome it, it is freezing in their garage


----------



## boondawg

I was going to ask if any places carry hoodies and jackets one can buy for these types of situations, at least I could double up or something, but I will be arriving on Jan 6 with maybe a pair or 2 of jeans and maybe 2 pairs of jogging pants and a hoodie and fall jacket for warm wear. I will be teaching high school phys ed from what I understand is predominantly outdoors so I need to be ready for outdoors always


----------



## MaidenScotland

boondawg said:


> I was going to ask if any places carry hoodies and jackets one can buy for these types of situations, at least I could double up or something, but I will be arriving on Jan 6 with maybe a pair or 2 of jeans and maybe 2 pairs of jogging pants and a hoodie and fall jacket for warm wear. I will be teaching high school phys ed from what I understand is predominantly outdoors so I need to be ready for outdoors always




Yes you can buy these thing here but in all honestly they fall into two categories

Cheap and going to fall apart after a couple of washes 

Imported and expensive 

Bring as many clothes as you can, don't worry about summer clothes because you can buy cheap and falling apart teeshirts in the summer, wear and throw but good winter clothes are a must, bring shoes.


----------



## qworld

*
Egypt is the best country in the world in the weather (And Egypt can be the best from Canada and Britain, and the first countries in the world In other fields If the Egyptians work on that
Sinai alone is a piece of paradise
Where chosen by God to speak with Moses
)
At least
Winter start in December
I bet that the rest of the countries, such as Britain, Canada, winter starts early
And winter in Egypt is not painful, such as Canada and Europe
*


----------

